# Wer kommt aus Berlin ?



## luxuzz (17. September 2007)

Hi,  ich suche Rocky Fahrer aus Berlin.
Da ich in letzter Zeit öfters Rocky Mountain Fahrer in Berlin gesehen habe, aber ich meißt nicht mit meinem Bike unterwegs war.
Somit will ich jetzt einfach wissen wer in Berlin ein Rocky Mountain fährt. 
Dann kann man sich vielleicht mal treffen und man ist unter sich


----------



## SlayMe (17. September 2007)

Und auch gerne hier nochmal:
Icke.
Treffen ist immer gut, aber fahren ist noch besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxuzz (17. September 2007)

Also ich hab in Berlin ca 20 Rockys bereits gesehen
u.a. 4 Rmx, 3 Switch , 3 Rm Modelle usw....
Also da müssen doch mehr zusammen kommen


----------



## OnTheRocks (17. September 2007)

Hi,

hier mal ein RM6 fahrer. Ein Rocky Fahrertreffen in Berlin wäre mal erstrebenswert.


----------



## luxuzz (17. September 2007)

ok einen Rm7 Fr Fahrer gibs noch in Potsdam letztens über einen Bikerbekannten kennengelernt

Jendo fährt ein Switch Sl, hab ich letztens gesehen und gerade eine Pm geschrieben


----------



## numinisflo (17. September 2007)

Ich wollte gerade sagen, schreib doch mal den Jendo an, der ist momentan in Berlin und hat sicher Bock auf ein Treffen.


----------



## el Lingo (15. Oktober 2007)

Hey Berliner, kommt doch am 21.10 nach Hannover und wir fahren im Rudel!


----------



## luxuzz (15. Oktober 2007)

Sry kann übers Wochenende leider nicht.
Schon vieles vorgenommen.
Beitrag für Potsdam TV, die Venus  u.v.m.


----------



## el Lingo (15. Oktober 2007)

viel spaß beim sabbern und wi***en


----------



## luxuzz (15. Oktober 2007)

Nö muss net sein, aber Venus ist halt auch mal ganz interessant


----------



## el Lingo (15. Oktober 2007)

schon klar, alter Wi***er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxuzz (16. Oktober 2007)

Alter man was willstn du jetzt hier oO?
1. Hier gehts um Rocky Mountain Bikes
2. Um Fahrer in Berlin
3. Um Biker in Berlin die ein Rocky mountain besitzen und lust auf biken haben..
Also kannste dein Off-Topic Müll langsam auch sein lassen...


----------

